# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  HGH Brands

## Cornish

Anyone have experience with using SP Tropin? Or Hilma Biocare Somatropin?

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk

----------


## hell_sukar66

Hello, yes i use Hilma Biocare HGH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## almostgone

No experience with Hilma, Serostim is pretty much my favorite.

----------


## Cornish

The SP Tropin was seized. They had to send IceTropin. Gonna give it a run.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk

----------

